# Martial Arts near Raleigh, NC



## mrhnau (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm looking for a new school to study at. Preferably not anything karate/TKD related. Just trying to explore options. I've done some searching online, but would love to hear from some personal experiences what schools are the best. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Aug 11, 2005)

First off, Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!! :ultracool 

As to your question.  I'm not familiar with the NC area, but what arts do you have in mind?  There is a wide assortment of things out there, so if you could provide us with more detail as to what your goals are, we could help you out a bit more.  I know you said nothing like Karate/TKD, but are you more into grappling, weapon oriented arts, etc?

Mike


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 11, 2005)

For one thing, I have an old shoulder injury, and the hard blocking I've seen/experienced in styles similar to karate hurts quite badly. Philosophically I've had issues with TKD. I would not mind having a mix of styles, some soft, some hard. I took Aikido a while ago and really enjoyed it. I'd not mind finding something with grappling, or some style kung fu. I'd prefer a school that teaches more than one style if possible, because I'd love to learn more than one style. Weaponry is secondary, since I don't see myself carrying a sword down the street very often, but it might be a good compliment to my training.



philosophically, what do I want: i want to learn and grow. I don't really care about belt rankings, I see it as a contrivence. If I know I am learning, I don't care about the color around my waist. I'd be much more interested in sparring than something like board breaking. Never met a board I did not like :ultracool Don't care for the fanciest dojo around, someone in their garage would be sufficient, as long as they are competant.

personally, what I'm more worried about is the shoulder popping in and out (dislocation a while back). Maybe with time and the right practice it would help heal? :idunno:


----------



## MJS (Aug 11, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> For one thing, I have an old shoulder injury, and the hard blocking I've seen/experienced in styles similar to karate hurts quite badly. Philosophically I've had issues with TKD. I would not mind having a mix of styles, some soft, some hard. I took Aikido a while ago and really enjoyed it. I'd not mind finding something with grappling, or some style kung fu. I'd prefer a school that teaches more than one style if possible, because I'd love to learn more than one style. Weaponry is secondary, since I don't see myself carrying a sword down the street very often, but it might be a good compliment to my training.



I'd say you should check out things along the lines of Aikido, grappling arts, Kenpo or the FMA's such as Arnis or Kali.  As for the weapons, I don't think I was clear in what I was saying.  I was referring to arts such as Kali or Arnis.  These arts focus on the blade, knife and empty hand.  The beauty of those arts is that empty hand can be translated to weapon and weapon to empty hand.  Yeah, I would imagine we'd look funny walking down the street with a bo staff!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi mrhnau,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Please consider visiting Triangle Kung-fu Arnis Acadamy in Raleigh, NC.  It is right off of Capital Boulevard, at Old Buffalo Rd.

The head instructor is Guro/Sifu David Ng, who is a direct student of GrandMaster Rick Ward. Guro Ng was also a personal student of the late GM Remy A. Presas.

You will also find that the rest of the staff is very knowledgeable as well and the school friendly.

The school offers instruction in Sil-Lum Kung-fu, Chin Na, Modern Arnis, Tai Chi Chuan, and Emperor's Long Fist.

I have had the priviledge to train under Guro Ng since 1998.

The website is www.kungfuarnis.com.

Best regards,

Guro/Si Sook Harold Evans
Lakan Modern Arnis/SFC Filipino and PA Combatives
Si Sook Sil-Lum Kung-fu
FCS-Kali Full Instructor in Southeastern US Regional Rep
MT Moderator


----------



## sifu Adams (Aug 11, 2005)

I would second that.  I have Sifu David Ng at a Monder Arnis camp in florda.  I found him to be a great Person and veay knolageable about his art as well as the Arnis.  I have not seen him in 3-5 years but I have recomended student to him before.  You should check them out.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 12, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi mrhnau,
> 
> Welcome to MartialTalk!!!
> 
> ...


I was going to recommend the same school but you beat me to it!


----------



## still learning (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello, Take a look a JUDO.  Anyone can learn it and is the basis for most martial artist.

 Judo can be very gentle and/or be very aggressive.

 My son does High School Judo and has help in his Kempo training alot.  Judo also trains you on how to fall. ..............try it? ..........Aloha


----------

